# Melting Transfer Paper



## DTGnewbie2018 (May 27, 2018)

Hi all,

Can anyone assist me with issues with melting transfers? I'm using a standard clothing iron and wax paper, but even on the lowest heat setting I'm getting some melting of ink after about a minute of heat.

I'm following the instructions but 'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I'm using the EasyTransfer paper that I found on Alibaba. I'm guessing these knockoff brands might be the reason but I'm not sure

Just kind of dabbling in everything right now as I figure things out.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, hard to tell what your getting from China. Stick with a known brand. Also, scrimp save borrow and beg for a heat press. Hand iron's suck.

That said, if your not trying to transfer upside down on the wrong side, (you did mirror image right?) then likely your temperature is too high. Jet Pro transfer paper recommends 375 degrees fahrenheit. A hand iron might go up to near 450 degrees on the highest setting. Maybe dial it down. Too, I am not sure what you mean by melting. Maybe you could post a picture.

You don't need a cover sheet if your pressing the right side. But a teflon sheet is better than wax paper.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

These types of transfer normally need a lot of pressure; more than can easily be applied with a domestic iron. 

A heat press, even a cheap Chinese one, will do the job much better, and will open up a world of other possibilities, including using all kinds of heat transfer vinyls (htv) and plastisol transfers, and even sublimation with the right printer and inks.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

The transfer is supposed to melt. That 's how it gets stuck on the fabric. Pressure is what is keeping it flat and forces it into the fabric, instead of curling and shrinking , as plastics do when hot. 

If you try a small piece that fits under the iron, and apply a lot of pressure without moving it, you will see that it works. Obviously to do a large piece, you need a big iron, AKA "a heat press".


----------

